# Best fishfinder under $200?



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

I am looking to get a nice fishfinder this year but am definitely on a budget. I can probably spend up to $200 and would love to go cheaper but I am looking for a good unit. I would like to buy new but would consider buying used for a very good unit it this case, I could look at stuff that retails up to $400 or $500. I have a 16' boat and fish all over the place, I would also like to be able to bring it to Fla and mount it on a friends boat for deep water fishing about once a year. I would like something that has GPS and good sensitivity for finding/differentiating structure. I am sure I wont have a problem operating almost any unit but am keeping in ease of use as well. Please let me know what you think is best.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Good power , resolution & dependability.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

I think the problem w/ combo (_sonar/gps_) units selling new for $200 & under is the GPS. It is base-map only. Wihch is WAY better than nothing...but I've found the digital maps like navionics, etc, having contours, hazards (_like rocks_), & boat ramps marked useful...certainly useful enough to justify the cost(_& i'm cheap!_).

The *Humminbird 718* sells for $200, & has base-map GPS (_w/ GPS reciever add-on_).


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I don't see where there is a base map....
http://store.humminbird.com/media/document/718_728_Manual.pdf


You don't get any "good" GPS for $200!


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

sfw1960 said:


> I don't see where there is a base map....
> http://store.humminbird.com/media/document/718_728_Manual.pdf
> 
> 
> You don't get any "good" GPS for $200!


 
Well, I guess what I meant was it has NO real map at all. By "base" I mean it is not expandable, what's in the unit from the factory is all you get.


----------



## Burnmtndog (Jan 8, 2008)

Keep an eye on ebay for a used X-15. There seems to always be several available on any given day. It's a nice unit for the price and with the updates the unit will accept sd chips for greater lake detail.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

sea nympho said:


> Well, I guess what I meant was it has NO real map at all. By "base" I mean it is not expandable, what's in the unit from the factory is all you get.


Looks like just a "grid" like the old school stuff.




Burnmtndog said:


> Keep an eye on ebay for a used X-15. There seems to always be several available on any given day. It's a nice unit for the price and with the updates the unit will accept sd chips for greater lake detail.


So when it breaks Lowrance will tell you "Sorry ~ no parts"?
:rant:
I know nothing lasts forever - but the "legacy" support on their models just a few years old stinks.
The cheapest combo I have was $619 and it's about 5 yrs. old and I keep my fingers crossed every time I power it up!!
:16suspect


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

Not sure, but don't you also have to buy a transducer for any new unit?????


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

For the last 2 years I have been running An eagle Cuda 350. 199 at BPS. It was basic and black and white. But it had a gps. I used it on saginaw bay and liked it a lot. The only reason I upgraded is I finally had the cash to dump a grand on a big color unit. Also you can order a portable transducer and and power supply from eagle.

Steve


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

greelhappy said:


> Not sure, but don't you also have to buy a transducer for any new unit?????


MOST _are_ included and specify if included or not.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Robert, just to play devils advocate.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...=froogle&cm_pla=2070103&cm_ite=0076022021081a


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Have fun trying to get it serviced Ken!
:evilsmile


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I hear ya, i just had to do it.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Good thread. I have been looking for an affordable GPS for a while, I have fishfinders that do the trick. I don't see where the hummin bird listed do a GPS function. I would want one that could help me follow depth contours, and also get me back to the launch.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

The less expensive HB 700 series will take a GPS puck - but no card slot and you'd navigate to a number on a GRID (no map) and you sure ain't getting a card capable mapping GPS for $200!!
:lol: :lol:

I think the HB 597 is about as cheap as you get for a GOOD mapping combo. Just under $575





I love my Lowrance 332c - but my HB 797 SI is better!


----------



## redear (Jan 13, 2009)

check out the lowrance elite 5, combo unit with great built in maps! $569


----------

